# Cypher



## mac1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Taken from the Cypher thread in Movies and TV and slightly edited.

 Cypher is one of the most well written Science Fiction films I have seen in a very long time. It was a nice change to see that films with complex well thought out plots are not entirely dead. What was also nice was the fact that though the film was apparently made on a shoestring budget, it is in no way apparent at any point, in fact the contrary is true, it was stylish and crisp with stunning mise en scene and good shot composition throughout, but you would expect that from Cube director Vincenzi Natali. Without giving away too many spoliers, the film is centered around the character of Morgan Sullivan (played by Jeremy Northam), an unemployed accountant living in the slums with a wife he doesn't love. Seeking a way out, he joins a sinister organisation named Digicorp and becomes a spy. He quickly discovers that Digicorp are brainwashing him to try and turn him into a completely new person, the reason for which he has no idea. Past that I dont want to say to much, but this is definately a film I would strongly recommend. The plot is so complex and changable that a friend of mine descibed it to me as "The Deus Ex of movies", and to be honest I cant really think of a more fitting description than that. A paranoid and intricate science fiction movie with an emphasis on plot over special effects, a real gem.


----------



## Don (Jun 4, 2020)

My favorite part of the movie is the underground silo. Its repression feels very PKDish. I didn't know it was made on a shoestring budget until now. As you more or less note, the movie has high production values regardless.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 4, 2020)

It's been a while since I saw this. Maybe 12 years. (I lent it to a girl I fancied. ) A refreshing movie.


----------

